# ToneBomb Pine Telecaster



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My next project will have this pine Telecaster body. It weighs 3 lbs 5 7/8 oz.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

A lightweight pine Tele is a real good thing.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> A lightweight pine Tele is a real good thing.


Lightweight pine-how light we be talking???


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Doug B said:


> Lightweight pine-how light we be talking???


3 lbs 5 7/8 oz


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Doug B said:


> Lightweight pine-how light we be talking???


Whatever makes a <8 lbs Tele. Some of the CV pine Teles get pretty hefty


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

rhh7 said:


> 3 lbs 5 7/8 oz


Thanks. I take it that weight is just for the body only? ( No neck or hardware included in that weight.)


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a tonebomb pine body I pick for light weight , it wasn`t the prettiest one in the lineup but the lightest at 3lb 3oz . I will have to check and see what the overall weight is , but it`s way lighter than my fender .


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

rhh7 said:


> Correct.


Thanks for mentioning Tonebomb. I'm talking to Peter there about getting a walnut body hardtail Strat.
Will keep posting about my progress.

Cheers

Doug


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Peter is a great guy, so happy to see his business booming. He gave me a grand tour in 2012, just before he opened. Now he is shipping all over the world!


----------

